# Meine Modelllandschaft



## Frank (7. Sep. 2009)

Hi,

da ich ja nun leider schon etwas länger zu Hause bin, habe ich mich mal über die Verwirklichung eines Traumes gemacht.

Vor zwei Jahren war ich für mehrere Monate in Sydney/Australien. 
Die Stadt bzw. das Land hats mir echt angetan. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir überlegt den Bau einer Modelllandschaft von der Stadt zu versuchen.

Hier ein paar Fotos von meinen ersten Versuchen :

     

Bin gespannt, was ihr davon haltet ...


----------



## axel (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

Hallo Frank 




Boa das sieht ja Klasse aus 
Da steckt bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit drin. 
Du hast ja richtig Talent im Modellbauen 

lg
axel


----------



## Testpilot (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

HAMMER ..... Respekt absolut sehenswert!!!!!
Hättest mal nichts gesagt und die als Urlaubsfotos eingestellt, dass hätte garantiert niemand gemerkt 

Wirklich sehr schöne Arbeit!!!

Wie hast Du das mit dem Licht bei der Oper gemacht, dass sieht total nach echtem Sonnenlicht aus ?!


----------



## Kama (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

Hallo,

vielleicht solltest du das Dach des Opera House nicht in Unschärfe zerfließen lassen, das liegt nämlich auf der gleichen Schärfenebene wie der Unterbau  .

Ansonsten ein sehr faszinierender Effekt, ich habe auch mehrfach hingucken müssen, als ich so ein Foto das erste Mal gesehen habe, die Motive eignen sich bestens!


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

@ Kama,

sehr gut gesehen, setzen 1. 

ansonsten:


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

Gooooil Frank ,

kann ich auch ein paar Fotos mit höheren Blendeneinstellungen, also mehr Schärfentiefe sehen damit auch die Details besser zu erkennen sind ?


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

Hi Ralf,

im Originalen sind sie eigentlich "druchgängig" scharf. Das war nur mal eine Spielerei einer sogenannten "Tilt-shift" Nachahmung.
Die Originale sind aber noch zu einer Zeit entstanden, wo ich meine DSLR gerade neu und keinen wirklichen Plan vom fotografieren hatte. 

Hier mal die Originale:
     

Die Fotos kann man übrigens sehr gut vergleichen, wenn man die gleichen Motive in einem neuen Tab öffnet und dann "hin und her" klickt.


----------



## kleinmolli70 (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

einfach nur super klasse ,
meine hochachtung !!!


----------



## Xeal (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

Hallo Frank, 
Nochmal für mich: 
Sind das alles Bilder von einer Modelllandschaft in Miniatur ?!
Als ich die ersten drei Bilder gesehen habe, war ich der Meinung, das so richtig verstanden zu haben.
Jetzt wo ich jedoch die unbearbeiteten Fotos sehe, bin ich mir einfach nicht sicher, ob das nun Fotos eines Modells sind oder Fotos aus der realen Welt.. 
Ich bitte nochmal um Aufklärung


----------



## mitch (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

hallo,

sehr interessante links :

http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/magazine/20070531_VINCENT_FEATURE/blocker.html

& 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt-shift_photography

@holger: das ist alles echt, keine miniaturen


----------



## Xeal (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

pffff...
trotzdem schöne Fotos


----------



## mitch (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

so einfach gehts 

http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/photoshop-tutorial.php

 echt lustig was dabei rauskommen kann


----------



## Frank (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

Hi,

genau Mitch, nennt sich "Tilt-shift photography". 
Aber in diesem Fall handelt es sich nicht wirklich um die Fotografie, sondern um die Bearbeitung.
Ein Tilt-shift Objektiv ist hauptsächlich architektonische Aufnahmen gedacht, um schon beim fotografieren stürzende Linien in den Griff zu bekommen.
Durch einstellen kann man aber auch die Tiefenschärfe auf einen bestimmten Punkt lenken.
Allerdings sind diese Objektive sehr teuer. Und als reine "Spielerei" daher für mich nicht umsetzbar.
Daher ist es gut, dass man diese Bilder auch per Software erstellen kann.

Übrigens, die besten Ergebnisse um eine "Modelllandschaft" nachzustellen, erreicht man von einem erhöhten Standpunkt, wo man nach unten fotografieren kann.


----------



## thias (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

... und was ist mit diesen Bildern?


----------



## ron (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

Wirklich fantastisch!

versuchen doch die Modelbauer seit Jahren(hunderte?) die Realität so nahe wie möglich zu kommen und die Fotografen genau so lange ihre Bilder so scharf wie möglich. Und jetzt bringt ihr das alles durcheinander...

Übrigens gratuliert mit dem Winnerfoto in der Kategorie "Pflanzen"; hast du mich noch gerade überholt auf der Zielgerade 

LG


Ron


----------



## Joachim (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

@Thias
Ich kann sagen: ich hab es gesehen.   
Die Bilder sind ebenso wie die "Originale" Landschaft richtig gut geworden.


----------



## hanpla (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

Sieht sehr gut aus, sehr detalliert, wie lange hat es gedauert das alles aufzubauen? Du scheinst echt zu viel Zeiz zu haben  
Schon ein nächstes Projekt im kopf?  Ich wäre ja mal für eine Europäische Stadt!


----------



## thias (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Meine Modelllandschaft*

... jetzt werde ich aber auch unsicher...
Mit den Bildern war das ja eigentlich geklärt...
Aber sind die Beiträge echt oder nicht ???


----------

